
Show HN: Before I was a Software Engineering I was a 3D Artist - atum47
https://victorribeiro.cgsociety.org/
======
atum47
Here's what code looks like when it was written by a non programmer:

[https://victorribeiro.com/universe/](https://victorribeiro.com/universe/)
(old demo I made long time ago, before start going to college for my SE
degree)

------
atum47
I found another one.

[https://victorribeiro.com/three/sofa.html](https://victorribeiro.com/three/sofa.html)

This one is the first next gen model I was ever able to get working with
three.js. The girl is not my model, just the sofa.

------
atum47
I just stumbled upon this old portfólio of mine and decide it to share with
you good folks.

I still love computer graphics but know I know a fair amount of how they work.
I hope in the future combine this two passions of mine.

